# HSS928 Shear Bolt Source? O.E.M. or Generic?



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey all,
I have a new Honda HSS928 that I need to get backup parts for. I used all the supplied bolts that came with the machine. Before I put the front shoes on I went through several sets.
I went to my local dealer and he only had one nut and one bolt for the machine and he wanted around 4.00 a piece for them!!
I figure the crowd here must have a better source for them.

I went on the usual sites ( Amazon - Ebay) looking and they have lots of non Honda bolts. I am not sure if they are safe to use or should I be going Honda brand OEM parts?

I figure any elastinut would be ok , It's the properties of the bolt I am concerned about.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

These: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-AUGE...h=item5b45a8cf9c:g:QQEAAOSwZlZaJs2v:rk:2:pf:0
The description reassures me that they're the real deal.
*HONDA AUGER SHEAR PINS BOLTS 10 Sets for HSS-1132 HSS-928 HSS-828 HSS-724 HS-624*
_$8.48 delivered - Quantity 10 Sets, 8.8 Zinc Plated Steel Bolts w/ Nylon Lock Nuts.
Identical to the Honda part 92101060260A & 90119V45A00.
For correct shear strength use only what Honda OEM uses, 8.8 Zinc Plated Steel.
Never use Stainless Steel bolts, they will not shear correctly and are not to Honda specifications.
We have successfully sold over 30,000 of these over the last several years, they have the exact same specification as the Honda part._


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Jack's small engines is an online parts dealer and will have them. $1.48 + 0.28 for the nut and bolt. 
Jack's is local to me here in Maryland and have given great warranty service on the HSS928AWD I got from them.

90343-ZE6-000 nut = $1.28

90019-V45-A00 bolt =$0.28

Yes, I would use the Honda brand OEM shear bolt and nut here. It's cheap insurance considering the machine is so expensive.

www.jackssmallengines.com


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Old proverb once said, " You dont buy Ferarri and get parts from Napa ":surprise:


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I was surprised to find the dealer ( largest one in my area ) didn't stock more of them.
They noted that they didn't have any and are going to order a larger supply.
I am not going to be paying that price for them though.

i will take a try at the ones from post # 2 
Thanks guys


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Gator9329 said:


> I am not going to be paying that price for them though.



Too right. There's taking a little advantage of supply & demand and then there's straighgt taking the *** out of you, especially asking $4 for them.

Don't forget to also restock on the impeller shear bolt; a small carriage bolt that sits way back on the coupling between the impeller flange and the pipe that engages with the transmission.

Edit / add - 

BOLT, CARRIAGE (6X18)
90121-V45-A00

NUT, SELF-LOCK (6MM)
90343-ZE6-000


----------



## Mo1974 (Nov 2, 2018)

tabora said:


> These: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-AUGE...h=item5b45a8cf9c:g:QQEAAOSwZlZaJs2v:rk:2:pf:0
> The description reassures me that they're the real deal.
> *HONDA AUGER SHEAR PINS BOLTS 10 Sets for HSS-1132 HSS-928 HSS-828 HSS-724 HS-624*
> _$8.48 delivered - Quantity 10 Sets, 8.8 Zinc Plated Steel Bolts w/ Nylon Lock Nuts.
> ...



Thanks for the link, ordered with confidence.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I am afraid to order no-name bolts from these ebay sellers. You might be saving a few bucks, but who knows if they are telling the truth about having the same specification as the Honda shear bolts? Have they really sold 30,000 of these? I have bought items on ebay before where the actual product did not even come close to its description. It's an expensive mistake if they are selling the wrong spec bolt. I prefer to use the Honda bolt which has the company's name and reputation for quality standing behind it. We are talking pocket change here to protect hundreds of dollars of auger gearing and mechanism.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Miles said:


> I am afraid to order no-name bolts from these ebay sellers. You might be saving a few bucks, but who knows if they are telling the truth about having the same specification as the Honda shear bolts? Have they really sold 30,000 of these? I have bought items on ebay before where the actual product did not even come close to its description. It's an expensive mistake if they are selling the wrong spec bolt. I prefer to use the Honda bolt which has the company's name and reputation for quality standing behind it. We are talking pocket change here to protect hundreds of dollars of auger gearing and mechanism.


Bolts are pretty simple. If it's graded 8.8 on the head, then it most likely is... Honda doesn't make bolts, you know; probably coming from the same source. The company I suggested, www.MartinRFSupply.com, has been around a while (over 15 years on eBay) and has 100% positive feedback on over 6,700 eBay sales.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Mo1974



Gator9329 said:


> i will take a try at the ones from post # 2
> Thanks guys


In that post the advertisement says "identical to". So it's not a real Honda, Honda part. Identical to could be anything from exactly the same in dimensions and material to looks like. The good thing about that for a shear pin is that it's very unlikely anyone selling an aftermarket part would spend more for a stronger metal than they had too. So it's likely to be the same or weaker than the OEM which would be good for your auger gear box. :wink2: That's just a guess on my part but I sure think that would be true. So you are very likely safe getting a shear pin online from anyone. 

I've run into that should be the same as OEM problem with head gaskets quite a few times where it's supposed to be the OEM or OEM replacement but it's missing the fire ring. It will work but it's not as good and won't last as long.

BUT .... if you have a new or fairly new machine that's worth a couple thousand then going dealer and spending more for something in a Honda parts box or bag might have a certain mental value and reassurance. 
.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

tabora said:


> These: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HONDA-AUGE...h=item5b45a8cf9c:g:QQEAAOSwZlZaJs2v:rk:2:pf:0
> The description reassures me that they're the real deal.
> *HONDA AUGER SHEAR PINS BOLTS 10 Sets for HSS-1132 HSS-928 HSS-828 HSS-724 HS-624*
> _$8.48 delivered - Quantity 10 Sets, 8.8 Zinc Plated Steel Bolts w/ Nylon Lock Nuts.
> ...


those arent genuine honda, its just a stock photo of nuts and bolts, no where in description does it mention oem or genuine, even if it did the pic is not. it uses alot of marketing b.s., eg, 30,000 sold? really now, cmon, over last several years. wow, big time sellers is what theyre trying to imply.
afaik, imo, ymmv


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here, you guys can thank me later. 



Genuine Honda shear bolt from the new HSS series, $0.21 per bolt. Why so cheap, compared to the HS shear bolts? Because they are supplied by a US supplier, just like most parts on the HSS series Hondas. 



https://www.boats.net/product/honda/90119-V45-A00?ref=9968fbf8ac8654ccccb61c875d62494a5f6d5afd


Buy the bolts above and buy the SS nylock M6 nuts below. 



https://www.ebay.com/itm/50-M6-1-0-...eel/150983364189?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144




I have been using the HSS series shear bolts for past couple of years without any issue.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

MartinRFSupply is probably 100% okay. I see on Ebay that they are selling a lot of "wattmeters, antenna tester analyzers and Bird RF attenuators." With that kind of technical equipment, you'd think they know what they are doing. It makes sense that a company would not spend more to have stronger bolts than necessary. But, for twenty two cents more, I am getting the manufacturer's OEM bolt. The Honda corporation did extensive testing on these specific bolts under shearing conditions in their snowblowers in all kinds of temperatures and snowfalls. Spending an extra twenty two cents a bolt just to be sure is probably not necessary.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Based on the shear bolt "Honda Branded" logic, perhaps we shouldn't be buying off-brand/generic LEDs, relays, skid shoes, heated grips, hour meters, tachometers, main jets, bucket extensions, drift cutters, oil drains, etc? :devil:


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

I have an HS 928 that eats shear bolts like popcorn and very quickly got tired of buying <real> Honda shear bolts. Went over to buying 6mm bolts by the 100 from McMaster Carr, along with nuts (not locking nuts, just plain nuts). They are something like $8/ 100. For a while, I used 8.8 grade bolts, fairly soft and still broke a bunch. Finally went over to 10.9 grade, medium hardness bolts. Still broke quite a few but not as many. To the best of my knowledge, the rest of the machine sustained no damage although of course I cannot know whether or not the auger gears and gear case sustained any damage, but not failure, due to being over- stressed. 

Just bought a 1332 to solve the problems the HS series had, including what I believe is excessive shear bolt usage. I plan on using the same bolts in that machine as I did on the HS928. Also, the 1332 has a new carriage bolt for the impeller drive (which is a very nice touch) and also plan on buying after- market bolts to replace that too as needed. Although I only ever broke one impeller shear pin on the HS928 so it may not be a consideration with the impeller shear bolts on the 1332 at all- if I break a shear bolt every year or two, it is not a big deal to buy genuine Honda shear bolts. But going through a dozen or more per snowfall, they are simply too expensive. Plus I personally believe Honda erred a bit too far on the 'sacrifice the bolt to save the expensive parts' scale and they break too easily. Just my own personal opinion.

Brian



Gator9329 said:


> Hey all,
> I have a new Honda HSS928 that I need to get backup parts for. I used all the supplied bolts that came with the machine. Before I put the front shoes on I went through several sets.
> I went to my local dealer and he only had one nut and one bolt for the machine and he wanted around 4.00 a piece for them!!
> I figure the crowd here must have a better source for them.
> ...


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I am used to working in industry with high pressure/high temperature machines that don't have generic parts. I think that those who are a bit more sophisticated than I am are able to make decisions about things like the shear bolt generics. I'll stick to the OEM for now, unless it gets too expensive. I'm into my third year with the Honda HSS928 and have never broken a bolt.


----------



## Audioi (Dec 21, 2020)

Jacks Small Engine online has a complete bolt/nut kit qty. of 5 just under $11.00 these are the carriage bolt & nut shear pin.



Honda 06766V45A00 BOLT KIT - Jacks Small Engines


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

tabora said:


> Bolts are pretty simple. If it's graded 8.8 on the head, then it most likely is... Honda doesn't make bolts, you know; probably coming from the same source. The company I suggested, www.MartinRFSupply.com, has been around a while (over 15 years on eBay) and has 100% positive feedback on over 6,700 eBay sales.


What would it mean if it has 5.8 on it. Should I avoid and not use those on my HSS724? As far as I understand 5.8 has less strength then 8.8


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes the 5.8 is a softer/weaker grade of metal. What does Honda recommend for your machine ?
You want something that isn't shearing every time you dig into an EOD pile but not so strong it tears up your gearbox before shearing.


.


----------



## AclockworkBlue (Nov 26, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Yes the 5.8 is a softer/weaker grade of metal. What does Honda recommend for your machine ?
> You want something that isn't shearing every time you dig into an EOD pile but not so strong it tears up your gearbox before shearing.
> 
> 
> .


Thank you for your reply. It seems it recommends 8.8 bolts, but I bought a pack of the 5.8. I haven't had any bolts broke yet, so I was a little worried I had stronger bolts. The 5.8 have been going just fine so far.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The 5.8 are softer so if they're working for you no problem with leaving them in and using them as spares. IF . . . you start to break them frequently then it might be time to get some of the 8.8's
So much better then Mr. Smith who goes into the garage and just grabs a bolt that fits and then wonders why ten minutes later the augers won't turn. 😵 


.


----------



## Woodpecker (Jan 31, 2021)

The oem Honda lock nuts have a type of washer head built into them and most other non Honda locknuts don't seem to have that feature, what are every ones thoughts on those nuts comparing $1.52 vs .60 at home depot? Holding power and shear strength?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Woodpecker said:


> what are every ones thoughts on those nuts


I would recommend the flange nuts. They seem to hold the bolt tight better without over-torquing.

Older HS








Newer HS/HSS


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks to Tabora, I found Partzilla.com had shear bolts for the HS622, although they weren't listed as such. However, the numbers matched and they're supposed to be here tomorrow. No nuts included, but for $0.96, I can reuse the old ones.


----------

